# MARATAC GPT1



## Nakano

http://countycomm.com/_images/gpt1/photo-4.jpg

General Purpose Timer. :think:


----------



## Nakano

Anyone pull the trigger on this one yet?


----------



## peewee102

Wish I could get those hands for my Mid Pilot!


----------



## KeyGrip

Really looking forward to more specs on that. And maybe a mid-version.


----------



## Nakano

Specs are already out on this one. 9015 handwind/ hacking, drilled lugs, 46MM case, 4 o' clock crown, sapphire crystal, C3 lume, deep notched rotating bezel- all good. But I don' t think I can get use to the numbered hour markers.


----------



## goodjavstexas

I'dsay it looks better than the 2013 pilot, which was more of a giant field watch. This is a meeting ground between that and the Jsar's. 15mm tall?! 
Only a big dude like my pop's could pull off 46mm combined with 15mm tall. He dwarfs the snzg15 that I got him. 
this is a really unique looking watch. Not sure if I would pay 370ish after shipping with that thing though


----------



## pop

I'm thinking seriously about this one. Did not like the mid pilot or the larger version due to the hands.


----------



## Hoppyjr

ordered one this afternoon...


----------



## Nakano

Looking forward to some pics and a review.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Pics to follow.....

The GPT-1 arrived today. It's much better in person. Don't think of it as a "dive watch" but more of a "sports watch" as that is more fitting. I'm sure GPT-1 stands for "general purpose timer". Size looks about equal to my PO 8500 45.5mm. Lugs hug the wrist so smaller wrists should be fine. Looks kinda tall, but doesn't feel top heavy (still shorter than a MM300). Comfy on NATO, ZULU, and Isofrane. Bezel has decent action, 120 clicks, very little play (less than my prior Fricker-made Ocean Explorer and Oceaneer). Dial is cool in person. Outer minute track kind of raised up, like it's another layer on top of dial. Dial color is really cool, with a metal-flake appearance in sunlight (just like I painted my bike in 1972!). To be more clear, the dial is my favorite part and lume is outstanding too. The hands are much better than on prior Maratac pieces, with the seconds hand covering the seconds/minutes track, the minute hand touching the tip of the minutes track, and the hour hand noticably different from the minute hand. The movement is the Miyota 9015 so I expect reliability. For general knock-around duty and even recreational diving (I generally haven't went deeper than 100 feet) this one works. I'm impressed for $349......


----------



## Hoppyjr

Maratac ZULU straps























Lume - walked in from outside, not charged with any other light source









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Maratac NATO strap























Isofrane






























Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Audy

Thanks for the review and great pics.
I really like the tool watch look of this piece.
I've been seriously thinking of getting one of these as I really like the look of no date watches after owning an OVM for about a month.

One thing that gives me pause is the size. I have the old 46mm pilot and find that it looks too big for my 7.25" wrists. Do you happen to know what the L2L measurement is on this? Looks like the curved lugs make for a comfortable wearing piece though.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I'm not sure on the lug-to-lug but it "feels" smaller than my Maratac Pilot on the wrist. I'm thinking these will sell out quickly, so you can always buy and flip if it doesn't work for you.....


----------



## Hoppyjr

OD green ZULU
















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Comparison with Maratac Pilot big size. The GPT-1 is slightly shorter lug-to-lug (to my eye it looks 1 or 2 mm). It "appears" smaller in diameter and wears a little smaller, but taller than my Pilot. It's actually only 2.5mm taller than the Pilot.
















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Final pic - its a different case, but same crown. This case seems to hug the wrist better. 








Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Nakano

Thanks for the review. The watch looks much nicer thanks to your pics. Does the crown action have enough resistance to prevent unintentional movement?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Nakano said:


> Thanks for the review. The watch looks much nicer thanks to your pics. Does the crown action have enough resistance to prevent unintentional movement?


Once screwed down, the crown isn't going anywhere.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## goodjavstexas

That is an aggressive bezel. Def a standout piece though; certainly looks worth it. The crown on the Pilot feels a little frail once unscrewed. Does this one feel the same?
Great pics and thanks for taking the plunge and telling us about it.


----------



## Hoppyjr

goodjavstexas said:


> That is an aggressive bezel. Def a standout piece though; certainly looks worth it. The crown on the Pilot feels a little frail once unscrewed. Does this one feel the same?
> Great pics and thanks for taking the plunge and telling us about it.


The crown feels decent to me.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph06

Thanks for the review--I like it. I'm afraid it might be a little big for my wrist but it's still tempting, especially considering the limited production run and the fact that if I decide I don't like it I probably good flip it for minimal loss.


----------



## Nakano

Hoppyjr said:


> Once screwed down, the crown isn't going anywhere.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Ugh, my mistake. I meant the bezel, not the crown! There are some bezels that move a bit too easily- especially if long sleeves are worn over them over a period of time. Is this the case for the GPT?


----------



## Hoppyjr

I answered that already, see a few posts up 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## unimorpheus

Is there a preference for domed crystals? Coming from flat GSARs and TSARs the distortion of the dome takes some getting used to.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I love the look of it domed crystal it really adds something to the watch in my opinion. 

I just met my dad for breakfast. He liked the watch so I gave it to him 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## unimorpheus

I guess my issue with the dome is I have to look at the watch straight on, With the GSAR/TSAR I could read them at off angles not having to rotate my wrist. Never really noticed this until I started wearing the GPT-1.


----------



## Hoppyjr

You'll come to love the dome I think....


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## unimorpheus

Yeah I probably will butright now it almost looks 'too generic', way too much open unused space on the dial. Something just does not look proportioned right to me but I love the mechanical aspects. Kind of like some women, everything is there but her face (not PC I know).


----------



## fliegenbock

Looks very "Timex-y". In a good way.


----------



## gasspasser

It is big but it looks great on a leather ammo strap.


----------



## gasspasser

Just timed it and the Miyota 9015 in my gpt1 is +2sec/day! Pretty impressive for my first 9015. All this for under $400!!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Some new photos on NATO and Isofrane



















































Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddylove

I really like the look of this watch. Much more so than my 2013 46mm. I'd love to get one but I can't justify the cost and purchase since I'm laying in a hospital bed at the moment. 

Very nice, wear it in good health!


----------



## Hoppyjr

bigdaddylove said:


> I really like the look of this watch. Much more so than my 2013 46mm. I'd love to get one but I can't justify the cost and purchase since I'm laying in a hospital bed at the moment.
> 
> Very nice, wear it in good health!


Thanks! Maybe consider selling the 2013 Pilot to help fund one of these? I hope you recover and exit the hospital soon!


----------



## Nakano

Well done on the pics Hoppy and gasspasser. I keep looking at this model. And I think a date feature would have done it for me.


----------



## Hoppyjr

You have a date on your smartphone, right? It's really a great watch....give it a try, you can always flip it 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Nakano

Yes, flip phone actually! Part of my daily routine is filling in receipts at different stations. Glancing at your watch sure beats grabbing for your phone!


----------



## bjw29

I really wish they would come out with one that has dates and a better dive ratio, but thing again the price would jump to around 600-900 if they do that.


----------



## thedonn007

Hoppyjr said:


> You have a date on your smartphone, right? It's really a great watch....give it a try, you can always flip it
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I might have to get one of these. I have the Maratac Pilot watch now and I like it. Can I ask why you sold it?


----------



## Vikingr

I want one as well. I need to sell a watch or 2 first though.


----------



## Hoppyjr

thedonn007 said:


> I might have to get one of these. I have the Maratac Pilot watch now and I like it. Can I ask why you sold it?


Only sold it to cover others that were incoming. I'll own another. Great watch, especially for the price.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## somethingshiny

I got mine off of a fellow member here and I was actually quite shocked when I did a search in the affordables and this forum to find very few threads involving the GPT1. Also quite shocked they haven't sold out. I have a 6.75" wrist and was sure this watch would be too large. It's one of my most comfortable most loved watches. I've never been a domed crystal guy, but I may be converted. The bezel is crisp and I love the look and feel of the crown. The stepped dial, sterile dial, and torch like lume is beyond impressive to me. It's tall for sure, but I think that's what makes the 46mm diameter work so well. My best description would be proportional. I think it's a shame more people didn't get in on this. I really think Maratac nailed it. I'm sure they would do well to make a "mid" version of it and drop it down to about a 42, but this does not wear like a 46mm.

Whoops, as they say pics yadda yadda yadda


----------



## FORMULa

I thought I would post this here since I did not see a "Post Your Maratac" thread. I recently got my GPT-1 this week and love it. I was just about to pull the trigger on a Seiko SKX007K2, but I found this thread researching the Seiko. I went straight to C.C. site and bought the GPT-1. I already have their Mid Pilot Watch and loved it, but it was some what small for me. Love the simple layout with bright lume on it.

on a Maratac 2 piece Nato strap...


----------



## Hoppyjr

Congrats on your GPT-1, its a great watch!

BTW, that is a Zulu strap not a NATO


----------



## somethingshiny

FORMULa said:


> I thought I would post this here since I did not see a "Post Your Maratac" thread. I recently got my GPT-1 this week and love it. I was just about to pull the trigger on a Seiko SKX007K2, but I found this thread researching the Seiko. I went straight to C.C. site and bought the GPT-1. I already have their Mid Pilot Watch and loved it, but it was some what small for me. Love the simple layout with bright lume on it.
> 
> on a Maratac 2 piece Nato strap...


@ FORMULa, great looking GPT. I think there aren't that many people sporting a GPT from what I've seen at least. Maybe we should start a post your GPT, but I think it might only consist of a few of us using it as our WRUW. Out of my 6 watches this is now my go to daily choice. I too was thinking about an 007. Still may but the 28,800 bph makes me want to not go back to anything less.

@Hoppyjr, technically doesn't the fact that it's a 2 piece make it not a nato or a zulu, but simply a 2 piece nylon strap with Zulu buckles?


----------



## Hoppyjr

somethingshiny said:


> @Hoppyjr, technically doesn't the fact that it's a 2 piece make it not a nato or a zulu, but simply a 2 piece nylon strap with Zulu buckles?


You can certainly call it whatever you want. It's the same strap as the standard Zulu. I'd call it a two-piece Zulu.

Generally speaking, the Zulu strap is thicker and has the rounded hardware, with either two rings or four rings, plus the buckle. The NATO type strap is a little thinner material and has squared hardware - and three "rings" and the buckle.

Some folks like the thicker straps and they probably do work better for heavier, larger pieces. I didn't care for the way they didn't lay down at the lugs - at least on the watches I tried them on - so I prefer the NATO style. All are good.....


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Had mine for about three hours before I sold it to a good friend, who loves the hell out of it. Nice watch.


----------



## somethingshiny

Drop of a Hat said:


> Had mine for about three hours before I sold it to a good friend, who loves the hell out of it. Nice watch.


It's good it went to a good home. If he loves the watch as much as I do I bet it's getting its use. Lucky guy! And you sir are a gentleman for selling to a friend.


----------



## weklund

*Get em while they're hot ..... On Sale for $289.00 ..... CountyComm - GPT1.0

I just pulled the trigger on one of these beauties.

Nice watch with great specs.
*





​


----------



## vp70m

Crap! Gotta figure out how to get this one past the bride!
Just pulled the trigger. Looks like it will compliment the large pilot quite well. I'm going to put it on a Seiko Jubilee bracelet I have sitting around.


----------



## gruntmedik

This place is a bad influence. Just ordered mine, figured at that price I can't really lose.


----------



## vp70m

Just received mine today. No regrets, particularly with the sale price. Like others have said, it's better in person than the pictures show, and I'm quite pleased with it. I put it on my Seiko Jubilee, and the case curve and strap pin holes are enough different from the large Pilot that it's a no-go.
I'm probably going to get the rubber-link bracelet from Strapped-For-Time when they get the 22mm back in stock. I am liking the Zulu it comes with, much better than the OEM strap on the Pilot, in my opinion.


----------



## Hoppyjr

vp70m said:


> Just received mine today. No regrets, particularly with the sale price. Like others have said, it's better in person than the pictures show, and I'm quite pleased with it. I put it on my Seiko Jubilee, and the case curve and strap pin holes are enough different from the large Pilot that it's a no-go.
> I'm probably going to get the rubber-link bracelet from Strapped-For-Time when they get the 22mm back in stock. I am liking the Zulu it comes with, much better than the OEM strap on the Pilot, in my opinion.


I have the same bracelet, purchased at Panatime, on the GPT-1 I gave my Dad. It looks great and is light and comfortable. You'll love it.


----------



## vp70m

I've been wearing this watch since I received it on Monday, and I couldn't be more pleased with it. Accuracy so far has been decent, (though not as good as my large Pilot), and it has a very dense, solid, quality feel to it that is very nice. I was looking for something that would supplement my GSAR, (due to the fact that I cannot seem to go an entire year without cross threading the crown on it), and this has a very similar aesthetic. I am primarily a bracelet guy, so I'm looking seriously at the Super Engineer II for it, and I'll still most likely get the rubber link bracelet from Panatime or Strapped-for-Time, but the stock Zulu is working great for the interim.


----------



## somethingshiny

vp70m said:


> I've been wearing this watch since I received it on Monday, and I couldn't be more pleased with it. Accuracy so far has been decent, (though not as good as my large Pilot), and it has a very dense, solid, quality feel to it that is very nice. I was looking for something that would supplement my GSAR, (due to the fact that I cannot seem to go an entire year without cross threading the crown on it), and this has a very similar aesthetic. I am primarily a bracelet guy, so I'm looking seriously at the Super Engineer II for it, and I'll still most likely get the rubber link bracelet from Panatime or Strapped-for-Time, but the stock Zulu is working great for the interim.


If you out that on a bracelet please post. I am not a bracelet guy at all for myself, but I do enjoy seeing someone else's. I can't believe they didn't sell out, really a fantastic watch. My poor collection saw no rotation time when I first got it. It still gets the most frequent rotation.


----------



## vp70m

somethingshiny said:


> If you out that on a bracelet please post. I am not a bracelet guy at all for myself, but I do enjoy seeing someone else's. I can't believe they didn't sell out, really a fantastic watch. My poor collection saw no rotation time when I first got it. It still gets the most frequent rotation.


Will do. I ordered the SE-II yesterday, so I hope to see it before too long. I had my Large Pilot on a Seiko Jubilee for a while, when my GSAR was previously out of commission, so you should be able to find a picture or two of that combination on the forum somewhere.


----------



## Custom

Ordered mine today. With free shipping, and a discounted price, I couldn't resist. Hopefully I like it! Might be replacing my GSAR with this in order to fund the purchase of a Stowa Antea 390.


----------



## vp70m

Custom said:


> Ordered mine today. With free shipping, and a discounted price, I couldn't resist. Hopefully I like it! Might be replacing my GSAR with this in order to fund the purchase of a Stowa Antea 390.


It's funny how this seems to be popular with people who also happen to have the GSAR.
I find myself wishing it had a date, but that's my only quibble with it. It hasn't left my wrist since I got it, my Russians are getting jealous!


----------



## archimedes

Questions for those that have this watch .... Is the rotor a bit "noisy" ? Does the crown / stem seem a bit loose, and with some "slack" before engaging the hand-wind ?

Not necessarily complaints, I'm just unfamiliar with this movement and wondering if these would be of concern .... Mine appears to be keeping good time, however.


----------



## Dennx

I just ordered one. I've been looking at military style watches and Seiko divers. After reading this thread I went for it. The only other watch I really use daily is a Suunto Core. I want a Seiko Monster next so I can do some mods to it.


----------



## somethingshiny

archimedes said:


> Questions for those that have this watch .... Is the rotor a bit "noisy" ? Does the crown / stem seem a bit loose, and with some "slack" before engaging the hand-wind ?
> 
> Not necessarily complaints, I'm just unfamiliar with this movement and wondering if these would be of concern .... Mine appears to be keeping good time, however.


I think people do find the rotor a by noisy. I love it. I flick my wrist and listen to it spin. But I'm weird like that. Other than when I force it I don't hear I much. I hear my 8015 more than my 9015.

I don't miss my date box. In fact the date box used to be a minimum req, now it's a deal breaker. Hate date boxes. That's just me tho and my watch reqs change constantly.

Haven't noticed much with my stem either. Sometimes I'm just not that observant.


----------



## archimedes

somethingshiny said:


> I think people do find the rotor a bit noisy. I love it....


Thanks for the response. Still wondering if the loose crown/stem assembly is a concern or not, though ....


----------



## vp70m

archimedes said:


> Thanks for the response. Still wondering if the loose crown/stem assembly is a concern or not, though ....


Mine certainly doesn't have any issues with crown/stem being loose. I don't detect any appreciable play when winding after unscrewing the crown, and it seems consistent with my pilot.


----------



## Nakano

My first production model (triangle at 12) is holding up just fine. In a quiet setting you may hear the rotor while your hands are moving about. But during daily activities, I don' t notice it. The crown seem to have slightly more wobble when it is in its outermost position than most other watches I have. But it isn' t really loose. Nor is it during the hand crank position. This is the case for the current model that I' ve handled.


----------



## archimedes

vp70m said:


> Mine certainly doesn't have any issues with crown/stem being loose. I don't detect any appreciable play when winding after unscrewing the crown, and it seems consistent with my pilot.





Nakano said:


> My first production model (triangle at 12) is holding up just fine. In a quiet setting you may hear the rotor while your hands are moving about. But during daily activities, I don' t notice it. The crown seem to have slightly more wobble when it is in its outermost position than most other watches I have. But it isn' t really loose. Nor is it during the hand crank position. This is the case for the current model that I' ve handled.


Thanks very much for the comments. It seems like mine is probably within the range of what you all describe. Most of my hand-winding watches are Seiko and, I guess, they just feel more ... "precise" ?


----------



## Jimmy C

archimedes said:


> Thanks very much for the comments. It seems like mine is probably within the range of what you all describe. Most of my hand-winding watches are Seiko and, I guess, they just feel more ... "precise" ?


I ordered one last week and she will be here on Tuesday - of all my watches, I like the look and feel of my Korsbek Ocean Explorer the best as it feels more "tool like" than a diver....sometimes reluctant to wear that one on the weekends ( live on a horse farm ) ....the Maratac reminds me a lot of that look and you can't beat the price! Been looking for a decent automatic that was t expensive to knock around in....never owned a NATO or Zulu strap so that will be a new adventure for me....I also ordered a Gunny Butter Serries strap with off white stitching this weekend which I think will look killer with this watch...will post pics in a few weeks when my Gunny arrives.....can't wait!!


----------



## vp70m

vp70m said:


> Will do. I ordered the SE-II yesterday, so I hope to see it before too long. I had my Large Pilot on a Seiko Jubilee for a while, when my GSAR was previously out of commission, so you should be able to find a picture or two of that combination on the forum somewhere.


Here ya go:




















Boy, those pictures are really bad, aren't they!


----------



## somethingshiny

vp70m said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> View attachment 1271762
> View attachment 1271764
> View attachment 1271765
> 
> Boy, those pictures are really bad, aren't they!


Lol photography may not be your strongest suit  but that is a nice looking combo. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vp70m

somethingshiny said:


> Lol photography may not be your strongest suit  but that is a nice looking combo. Thanks for sharing!


I blame the phone!
The watch really does look great, (imho), and the combo with the Super-Engineer II really works. I weighed it on my workshop scale, and it comes in at just under 300gm! That's more than a half-pound. 
It does have that 'quality' feel that only substantial weight can give it.


----------



## somethingshiny

vp70m said:


> I blame the phone!
> The watch really does look great, (imho), and the combo with the Super-Engineer II really works. I weighed it on my workshop scale, and it comes in at just under 300gm! That's about a half-pound.
> It does have that 'quality' feel that only substantial weight can give it.


Lol! That's quite a workout on your wrist!


----------



## pop

Just snapped up a GPT-1 from Countycomm for *$289 with free shipping*. *Limited managers special! Hurry!*


----------



## Custom

Got mine a day or 2 ago. Being the newest addition, its seeing a lot of wrist time. We will see if I rotate back and forth with the GSAR. I definitely miss the date feature, but love the 22mm band. 20mm band is one of my biggest complaints with the GSAR.


----------



## NeoGeo630

pop said:


> Just snapped up a GPT-1 from Countycomm for *$289 with free shipping*. *Limited managers special! Hurry!*


I too picked up one on the managers special price with free shipping. Just got it yesterday, instantly took off the Seiko Black Monster and put it on. Loving it so far, I really love the size and solid build quality! Definitely miss the lack of having a date feature. Other than that, no complaints so far. Will have to figure out what strap to get for it, tho the Zulu strap is surprisingly comfortable. I just like something more substantial feeling on the wrist.


----------



## NeoGeo630

Some pictures of mine. I put a 24mm Maratac Elite Composite strap on it. In my opinion, the 24mm width really compliments the 46mm size of the watch.


----------



## somethingshiny

Yessss let's start a GPT revolution! Like I said, I can believe they didn't sell of of them. It's an awesome watch.


----------



## pop

No Date is not a big deal for me. Though I'm Swiss spoiled, Citizen has established themselves as a fine maker of time pieces. The case and dial, I would suppose, were made elsewhere; making the GPT-1 a mutt. Still waiting for delivery. Expecting it in two days.


----------



## pop

Whomever this was made for, it certainly was meant to be worked! As for the movement, it may be that cost was the constraint, or maybe not. At any rate the mystic of not knowing what it is used for only adds to the likeability of this piece.


----------



## NeoGeo630

somethingshiny said:


> Yessss let's start a GPT revolution! Like I said, I can believe they didn't sell of of them. It's an awesome watch.


I agree, its pretty awesome. I've been wearing mine daily since I got it. Can't take the darn thing off!


----------



## vp70m

NeoGeo630 said:


> I agree, its pretty awesome. I've been wearing mine daily since I got it. Can't take the darn thing off!


Same for me. I'll probably do some rotation once my GSAR is repaired, but this hasn't left my wrist since it arrived.


----------



## Irishsig

I've been on the verge of buying the GPT1 for a week now, but I HATE domed watches.
And I can't really tell how obvious the domed crystal is. Can someone take pics of the side view (or even 3/4) of the watch.
I'd really appreciate it...couldn't find anything online.
I wouldn't mind a slight doming of the crystal, but like most WIS I can be pretty picky.


----------



## vp70m

Irishsig said:


> I've been on the verge of buying the GPT1 for a week now, but I HATE domed watches.
> And I can't really tell how obvious the domed crystal is. Can someone take pics of the side view (or even 3/4) of the watch.
> I'd really appreciate it...couldn't find anything online.
> I wouldn't mind a slight doming of the crystal, but like most WIS I can be pretty picky.


The dome is very slight, though it does magnify the dial face somewhat in certain angles of viewing. I do not even notice it in daily wear, while I was always distracted by the completely flat surface of my GSAR.
I don't have a micrometer handy, but I would bet the difference in crystal height in the center vs. at the bezel is 1mm or less. Over the rather large diameter of the crystal, that isn't very noticeable.


----------



## Jimmy C

I despise domes as well, but this is very slight - and I am ok with it after wearing a couple of weeks.....I do and don't miss the date feature - nice not to worry about setting it, but used to looking at one I guess...the power reserve on this watch is great and she has been keeping good time for me ( +5 per day )....I love the zulu! And have ordered more of them in different colors....can't believe it's taken this long to own a zulu..I like the looks and feel especially wearing the zulu....it's my go to watch when I get up and definitely on the weekends.....


----------



## Jimmy C

Almost forgot to mention the bezel - great feel and fairly tight, but not hard to rotate...lines up like a champ and looks great IMHO...


----------



## NeoGeo630

vp70m said:


> The dome is very slight, though it does magnify the dial face somewhat in certain angles of viewing. I do not even notice it in daily wear, while I was always distracted by the completely flat surface of my GSAR.
> I don't have a micrometer handy, but I would bet the difference in crystal height in the center vs. at the bezel is 1mm or less. Over the rather large diameter of the crystal, that isn't very noticeable.
> View attachment 1281310
> View attachment 1281309


is that a yokobies or super engineer II bracelet on it? How the weight?


----------



## vp70m

NeoGeo630 said:


> is that a yokobies or super engineer II bracelet on it? How the weight?


SE II. The total package weighs in at about 291g, a bit over ten ounces. It is definitely substantial, but I like the quality feeling it imparts. No issues with daily wear what so ever.


----------



## Irishsig

vp70m said:


> The dome is very slight, though it does magnify the dial face somewhat in certain angles of viewing. I do not even notice it in daily wear, while I was always distracted by the completely flat surface of my GSAR.
> I don't have a micrometer handy, but I would bet the difference in crystal height in the center vs. at the bezel is 1mm or less. Over the rather large diameter of the crystal, that isn't very noticeable.


Awesome, thanks for the pics and input.


----------



## pop

GPT-1 arrived this morning. No doubt this piece is meant to get wet on a stealthy journey.  The C-3 applied three times was meant for a dark approach... The Dial reminds me of an aircraft instrument. Happy with it so far. The accuracy is next on my list to check after 24hrs.


----------



## NeoGeo630

vp70m said:


> SE II. The total package weighs in at about 291g, a bit over ten ounces. It is definitely substantial, but I like the quality feeling it imparts. No issues with daily wear what so ever.


Very cool. I have the super engineer on my SKX007. Love the solid heavy quality feel as well. i was thinkin of possibly getting one for the GPT-1 as well. But for now I think I will wear the elite strap for at least a while.


----------



## NeoGeo630

pop said:


> GPT-1 arrived this morning. No doubt this piece is meant to get wet on a stealthy journey.  The C-3 applied three times was meant for a dark approach... The Dial reminds me of an aircraft instrument. Happy with it so far. The accuracy is next on my list to check after 24hrs.


Congrats! Let us know yoyr results.


----------



## pop

Will do on the accuracy test. But, I might wait a little longer for those oils to work in.


----------



## pop

Case Back - CAGE: 5VKB6

Are they all the same or different?


----------



## wease

Someone asked for a dome pic









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishsig

NeoGeo630 said:


> Some pictures of mine. I put a 24mm Maratac Elite Composite strap on it. In my opinion, the 24mm width really compliments the 46mm size of the watch.


Are these the 24mm straps from countycomm website?
Was the fit uber tight since it comes stock with 22mm zulu strap?


----------



## pop

pop said:


> Case Back - CAGE: 5VKB6
> 
> Are they all the same or different?


Answered my own question: CAGE translates to: *Commercial And Government Entity*. The numbers and letters should be the same on all Case Backs; don't have an answer for that.


----------



## NeoGeo630

Same cage number in mine. Anything sold to the government and military has to have cage numbers in them i believe.


----------



## pop

Have to set-up my light box for some shots later. From the smart phone: Pic of the new member of the family. An eye burner!


----------



## vp70m

County Comm has not changed the pricing on their web site. If you put this watch in your cart, you still get the 'Special' pricing of $289.00, even though the text indicates it has expired as of 31 October.
Act now!


----------



## pop

*GOOD NEWS!*

I emailed CountyComm and asked if they had any stainless bracelets lying around that might fit the GPT-1. The response was that in a couple of months custom bracelets are due in for this watch! Cool!


----------



## pop




----------



## davidtsee

pop said:


> *GOOD NEWS!*
> 
> I emailed CountyComm and asked if they had any stainless bracelets lying around that might fit the GPT-1. The response was that in a couple of months custom bracelets are due in for this watch! Cool!


Wow, thanks Pop for that news- actually great since I prefer OEM bracelets almost exclusively.. just placed order for my GPT-1 (hate the CA tax..) and only because I read you said they have a bracelet in the works. Thanks!


----------



## pop

davidtsee said:


> Wow, thanks Pop for that news- actually great since I prefer OEM bracelets almost exclusively.. just placed order for my GPT-1 (hate the CA tax..) and only because I read you said they have a bracelet in the works. Thanks!


This was their response verbatim:

The bracelets are coming in the next two months.

They are custom.

Mike


----------



## davidtsee

NeoGeo630 said:


> Some pictures of mine. I put a 24mm Maratac Elite Composite strap on it. In my opinion, the 24mm width really compliments the 46mm size of the watch.


Hey, almost had to do a double-take.. it's a 22mm lug, right? Mine gets in tomorrow and that's what was on the website. I'm guessing you trimmed it. Looks good though imho!


----------



## pop

After two weeks of break-in for my watch, it runs within 2 secs per day. The best method of retarding the seconds overnight is to stand the watch up on the lugs at the 6 O'clock position. Consequently the best method of speeding up my piece would be to stand it up on the lugs at the 12 O'clock position. May be the same for all, I suspect.


----------



## bjw29

I really want a GSAR 2010 or newer. But should I get this watch instead?


----------



## Hoppyjr

davidtsee said:


> Hey, almost had to do a double-take.. it's a 22mm lug, right? Mine gets in tomorrow and that's what was on the website. I'm guessing you trimmed it. Looks good though imho!


Yes, 22mm lugs


----------



## Hoppyjr

bwrian said:


> I really want a GSAR 2010 or newer. But should I get this watch instead?


You answered your own question. You should get what you "really want".....


----------



## vp70m

bwrian said:


> I really want a GSAR 2010 or newer. But should I get this watch instead?


You should get them both.


----------



## pop

bwrian said:


> I really want a GSAR 2010 or newer. But should I get this watch instead?


I believe either one has a solid movement. The citizen 9015 is comparable in the GPT-1; though I have no history to pull from on 9015 reliability. The lume on the GPT-1 will not burn out or dim over time. However, the Tritium in the GSAR will burn out in about 20-25 years. The GSAR costs a lot more! Both are good watches.


----------



## bjw29

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## pop

I bought this for $79 bucks. Brushed Stainless 316L Steel. Push button deployment and very heavy. With screw links and micro adjustment on the clasp.


----------



## Ticktocker

I stumbled upon this thread last Thursday. Saw that the $289 price was still being honored, ordered one on Friday and received it on Tuesday. Fantastic and fast bargain. I am not a fan of watch bands that are so much flatter than the watch itself (the watch sticks up like some kind of toy on my wrist) so I ordered a Watchadoo off of eBay. I have several Watchadoo bands of different sizes except the 22mm. 

So far this watch has been +1 sec. every 24 hr. That is better than any other watch I own. And it's not even broken in yet. I'm super impressed by the whole package. No date, no logo, crown at 4pm, rotating bezel, 9015 movement, sterile dial...... perfect. I have a couple of other watches with the 9015 movement in them and it seems to be a very accurate and reliable movement. I see it as basically a Miyota 8215 that hacks and that's not a bad thing since the 8215 seems to be pretty good too. All in all, I'm very happy with my impulse buy.


----------



## vp70m

Ticktocker said:


> I stumbled upon this thread last Thursday. Saw that the $289 price was still being honored, ordered one on Friday and received it on Tuesday. Fantastic and fast bargain. I am not a fan of watch bands that are so much flatter than the watch itself (the watch sticks up like some kind of toy on my wrist) so I ordered a Watchadoo off of eBay. I have several Watchadoo bands of different sizes except the 22mm.
> 
> So far this watch has been +1 sec. every 24 hr. That is better than any other watch I own. And it's not even broken in yet. I'm super impressed by the whole package. No date, no logo, crown at 4pm, rotating bezel, 9015 movement, sterile dial...... perfect. I have a couple of other watches with the 9015 movement in them and it seems to be a very accurate and reliable movement. I see it as basically a Miyota 8215 that hacks and that's not a bad thing since the 8215 seems to be pretty good too. All in all, I'm very happy with my impulse buy.


I've got mine on a Super Engineer II from Strap-Code, and like the Watchadoo, it compliments this perfectly. Massive watch needs massive bracelet.
You'll probably find this on your wrist more than you expected, I haven't been able to take mine off for more than a day since I got it in October!


----------



## Ticktocker

That's the way I see it........ massive watch needs a massive bracelet. It hasn't left my wrist since I got it. It centers on my wrist so perfectly which makes it one of the most comfortable watches in my collection. 

I contemplated between the SEII and the Watchadoo and decided to go with the Watchadoo because I had a $20 coupon for eBay and that brought the Watchadoo down to $34. The SEII is a very cool bracelet and I've been reading more and more good things about it so I will try one in the near future. I do need a 24mm bracelet for my Zodiac Oceanaire since the bracelet it came with does not fit correctly no matter what I do to it.


----------



## vp70m

pop said:


> This was their response verbatim:
> 
> The bracelets are coming in the next two months.
> 
> They are custom.
> 
> Mike


Thought I'd shake this tree again, see if anything falls out. Anyone heard any updates on this Maratac bracelet?


----------



## Irishsig

Is that the Super Engineer II with the curved end links? If so got any pics?
I've had straight end link bracelets on watches before but IMO most don't work with taller cases such as this one.


----------



## vp70m

Irishsig said:


> Is that the Super Engineer II with the curved end links? If so got any pics?
> I've had straight end link bracelets on watches before but IMO most don't work with taller cases such as this one.


Straight, the curved ones are manufactured to fit the Seiko -007 cases, and the curve is wrong for this watch. The pilot, however, they fit passably well.
The straight ends look fine on this to my eye:


----------



## Irishsig

Ugghh this irks me, I wish I would have known CountyComm was going to come out with the GPT2 with the conventional style crown.
I was on the fence for months on whether to buy the GPT1 because the crown looked out of place and just recently pulled the trigger on it.
This is what I would really have wanted.

CountyComm - GPT - 2 ( Conventional Style ) Maratac? Watch

Actually Maybe a combination of the 2. The thick grooves of the GPT1 crown with the shape/dimensions of a conventional crown.


----------



## Custom

I owned a GPT1 for a few months and liked the crown. I feel that it suits the style of the rotating bezel. 

My only complaint with this watch besides the shear thickness of the case was the bottom of the lugs were carved out making the edges sharp against the arm. It wasn't my most comfortable watch.

Love the presence of the watch, and enjoyed the movement and how loud it was when you flicked your wrist! Sounded like casting a fishing rod!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somethingshiny

I found that when they released the GPT 2 I liked the traditional crown, but wouldn't trade my gpt1 for it TBH, just my opion though. Haven't seen anything on countycomm yet about custom straps.


----------



## Irishsig

I just emailed countycomm with regards to whether they know of a curved endlink bracelet that would fit the GPT1 and got the same response that someone earlier in this thread got back in November...."One will be available in a couple months."


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

somethingshiny said:


> I found that when they released the GPT 2 I liked the traditional crown, but wouldn't trade my gpt1 for it TBH, just my opion though. Haven't seen anything on countycomm yet about custom straps.


I too prefer the original crown on the GPT-1 over the newer GPT-2 trad. crown.
I have a very well made black Zulu that Bertucci sent me free, but I put a Zulu on with brass hardware and it works well.


----------



## rhockswatch

Father's Day 2014 GPT-1 killer Father's Day special price. If you were on the fence, thus should do it.


----------



## Ticktocker

rhockswatch said:


> Father's Day 2014 GPT-1 killer Father's Day special price. If you were on the fence, thus should do it.


That's a decent price. Supposedly only 50 available at that price. Go for it. 
Unfortunately, I was in love with this watch when I first got it but after a few months with it, I can't seem to find a bracelet or strap that balances well with it. It's too tall for my 7.5 wrist and I really have to twist my wrist to actually see the watch dial clearly. It's too top heavy for a flimsy nato or zulu strap. It looks too tall and unbalanced for a leather strap. Too bulky for most of the bracelets I've tried on it.

I love the looks of it and the 9015 is just killer accurate but I can't seem to wear the watch for more than a few hours without complaining about it's overall bulkiness and lack of balance. It looks great in photos and on wrists but wearing it is another story. It would have been perfect if they had made a strap/bracelet specifically for this watch. You can't just throw any old strap on it. I'm not too sure they will ever come up with a bracelet, like they claim and if they do, I'm sure it will be a straight end one like any Watchadoo, which makes the watch look awkward since it's so tall and the spring bar holes are so far away from the case.


----------



## NeoGeo630

Just getting around to considering a bracelet for my GPT-1.

For those using the Watchadoo or Strapcode heavy SS bracelets, what spring bars are you using with it? 

Given that the lug holes are quite small, I'm assuming the fat bars that may have been included with your bracelet do not work? 

Ideally, the spring bars should be fat ones to fill the end link space but with spring bar ends that are small enough to fit in the GPT-1 lug holes?


----------



## Ticktocker

I have used my GPT-1 with a Watchadoo. The fat spring bars that come with the Watchadoo do not fit into the lug holes of the Maratac. I have used the Maratac spring bars and regular 22mm spring bars which do work but they also create a lot of space in the bracelet end link, which tends to make a jiggling sound and the feeling of looseness although I doubt very much that it's actually loose. I have found it impossible to find a bracelet that actually works well with the GPT-1.

Maratac could be making thousands of dollars on GPT-1 bracelets. There are a lot of owners that would reach for that wallet if Maratac made a bracelet available for it's GPT.


----------



## NeoGeo630

Thanks for the input. I agree Maratac/CountyComm could make a lot of money if they made a solid link SS bracelet of similar quality as Strap Code or Watchadoo for the GPT series or their pilot series watches.

I wonder if Hank [Twente(o)] on eBay has something that may work.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Nakano

I' m all for an OEM bracelet for this model. But in the interim, you may want to try one of these.

22, 24, 26mm MESH BRACELET STAINLESS STEEL - Stainless Steel Replacement Bracelets

The solid ends will accept the factory springbars with only very minimal play- no chattering can be heard. They are very close to the case and only a very slight gap can be seen. The mesh style always seem to go well with every case I mount it to. All day comfort without case flop.

N.


----------



## Michael Porter

Got in on the Father's Day special.
GPT-2 on BeauBands one piece strap.


----------



## tahoegaper

Tell me not to panic, So I pulled the trigger on the GPT-1 on Monday morning via PP and other than the automated PP receipt I have no coorespondence or ordr confirmation from County Comm. I also have reached ot to sales and the mike email alias as I would like t add rubber deployment strap to the order......nothing back.

I can be patient, but radio silience make me think bad things are happening.

I appreciate any feedback, even if its is that I should relax and the sun will come up tomorrow

TG


----------



## badbox29

I bit the bullet on this watch during the Father's Day special and have not regretted it once since. Oh, the first thing I did was grab a 1'x2' piece of Horween leather (burgundy Chromexcel) and make myself a zulu. I think it goes really well with the watch


----------



## badbox29

tahoegaper said:


> Tell me not to panic, So I pulled the trigger on the GPT-1 on Monday morning via PP and other than the automated PP receipt I have no coorespondence or ordr confirmation from County Comm. I also have reached ot to sales and the mike email alias as I would like t add rubber deployment strap to the order......nothing back.
> 
> I can be patient, but radio silience make me think bad things are happening.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback, even if its is that I should relax and the sun will come up tomorrow
> 
> TG


Hey man, I had a similar experience... nothing was heard back from them but the watch shipped a few days after I placed the order and, 5-6 days after I received shipping notice, I got the watch. I have heard this is common with countycomm. Hang in there.


----------



## tahoegaper

Thanks for the update on your experience, Nice work on the Nato~ I'd probably pay $$ for that.

Take care,
TG


----------



## badbox29

tahoegaper said:


> Thanks for the update on your experience, Nice work on the Nato~ I'd probably pay $$ for that.
> 
> Take care,
> TG


Thanks, man! I tell ya, that Horween leather is amazing stuff. That's my first watch band, and maybe the third thing I've made from leather. I really like working with it! Good luck on the new watch. When it comes (and it WILL) you're going to love it!

Chris


----------



## tahoegaper

So you were right, I checked the mail this afternoon and BOOyah there was it. I have got to say, what a great watch, simple and burley the lume looks right as a torch and now I'm a fan of Maratac Natos as well, I have some C&B HD natos but I would say the Maratac takes one step further. Thanks for the help and have a good one!

TG


----------



## Michael Porter

Took advantage of the recent sale and picked up the GPT-2.
Added a Coicecuts double layer strap with Zulu hardware.


----------



## Nakano

Apology- no pics. :-( But for those who enjoy swapping out and trying straps, know that the SINN rubber diver band with oversize deplyoyant will fit the GPT quite well. However, those with smallish/ round wrists may experience a slight visible gap at where the band meets the case side(s). This is due to the strap orienting itself in a downwards rather than an outwards direction. On a 7 5/8" wrist, no visible gaps. :-! Have fun!


----------



## vp70m

Bracelet Update! (Kind of...)
Got impatient, sent an email to Mike to see if there was any more news on the "Custom" bracelet for this.
His response:

"We have the protos and production is underway.

We will announce it to the world in the next month or two.

Thank you,

Mike








"

So, 'month or two' is still the same timetable given in November 2013, but at least they've got a prototype. Some progress!


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

Two questions about the MARATAC GPT-1 :

1. The Cage stamp on the back of the case = 'CAGE5VKB6', does anyone know if this was a run made far any branch of the military, if so.. which one.
If not, who was this originally made for?

2. Is this the MARATAC GPT-1 able to be hand wound with the crown in the unscrewed position?
I personally don't think it is, but I got an email back from C.C. saying it is, though I doubt it.
And I never got an answer from C.C. re: the CAGE5VKB6 what kind of run it was or who it was originally made for.

Anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## ryan92084

El Duderino-NYC said:


> Two questions about the MARATAC GPT-1 :
> 
> 1. The Cage stamp on the back of the case = 'CAGE5VKB6', does anyone know if this was a run made far any branch of the military, if so.. which one.
> If not, who was this originally made for?
> 
> 2. Is this the MARATAC GPT-1 able to be hand wound with the crown in the unscrewed position?
> I personally don't think it is, but I got an email back from C.C. saying it is, though I doubt it.
> And I never got an answer from C.C. re: the CAGE5VKB6 what kind of run it was or who it was originally made for.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks.


Its movement is a miyota 9015 so it can be manual wound clockwise.


----------



## Ticktocker

El Duderino-NYC said:


> Two questions about the MARATAC GPT-1 :
> 
> 1. The Cage stamp on the back of the case = 'CAGE5VKB6', does anyone know if this was a run made far any branch of the military, if so.. which one.
> If not, who was this originally made for?
> 
> 2. Is this the MARATAC GPT-1 able to be hand wound with the crown in the unscrewed position?
> I personally don't think it is, but I got an email back from C.C. saying it is, though I doubt it.
> And I never got an answer from C.C. re: the CAGE5VKB6 what kind of run it was or who it was originally made for.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks.


The GPT1 was made for the general public and not for any particular branch of the military. 
It uses the Miyota 9015 therefore, it can be hand wound with the crown in the unscrewed position.

It's really a beautifully made watch with a great movement. One of my most accurate automatic watches.


----------



## vp70m

El Duderino-NYC said:


> Two questions about the MARATAC GPT-1 :
> 
> 1. The Cage stamp on the back of the case = 'CAGE5VKB6', does anyone know if this was a run made far any branch of the military, if so.. which one.
> If not, who was this originally made for?
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks.


CAGE refers to "Commercial And Government Entity" , and is a number all vendors selling to the US government must have. It does not indicate any special status to the item it is affixed to, it just indicates that the manufacturer or vendor has fulfilled the requirements to be able to sell to the government.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Hey guys, the GPT-2 is on sale.
LIMTED END OF RUN SPECIAL


----------



## Hoppyjr

I've owned and either given away, sold, or traded several of the GPT's. When I read "end of production" I had to grab another. Great watch, especially for the price.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Yeah, that's a phenomenal price. Unfortunately for me, I was on there to buy the SR-1 which was on sale, but not that cheap.


----------



## vp70m

Wearing mine today, to celebrate it's one-year anniversary.
I haven't worn it for a couple of months, (picked up a few grails in the interim), and when I checked it against the Emerald app on my phone, it was spot-on. Only been on the winder, didn't adjust anything!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Squiddo

I like it but it does look like a poor mans U1


----------



## Lostinthewoods

Ordered the GPT-2 yesterday. I bought it to give my cherished Seiko spork some time off. Sporks are getting harder and harder to find so this new Maratac will likely become my daily go to.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Squiddo said:


> I like it but it does look like a poor mans U1


I see no resemblance to the Sinn U1.


----------



## Irishsig

Hoppyjr said:


> I see no resemblance to the Sinn U1.


Other than crown placement I have to agree.


----------



## DR. NO

Is I just me or does anyone else "need" a watch of this size to be greater than 10 atom?


----------



## Hoppyjr

DR. NO said:


> Is I just me or does anyone else "need" a watch of this size to be greater than 10 atom?


Nope, I agree. Most of us will never venture beyond 100 feet or so in recreational diving.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tahoegaper

Any word on a bracelet for this bad boy? I still really enjoy the watch with the Nato but I do thinkit would be a great looking watch with some more metal. Thanks ~TG~


----------



## mango_420

Just noticed this is on Massdrop - of course after buying one from a private seller.

They ship out 3/12/15 and its $249.99

But if someone is thrifty and willing to wait.

Drop limited to 80.

Good luck and thought I'd pass it along.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinfromcv

Mine is in the mail! The wait is killing me. If anyone has any strap ideas for the GPT1, throw them ideas my way!


----------



## Hoppyjr

martinfromcv said:


> Mine is in the mail! The wait is killing me. If anyone has any strap ideas for the GPT1, throw them ideas my way!


Nato, Zulu, leather, rubber.


----------



## mango_420

Same here GTP-1 should be here in less than 12 hrs. 

Been checking the tracking number three times a day- dang USPS. They should have a tracking system like Dominos pizza. 

As far as straps- guessing Isofrane is the way to go and some Maratac 22mm nylon/silicone variants??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_420

This watch is kick ass found a light green strap that happened to be 22mm. Looks better than black one.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepestbluest

I have been ogling this watch since it came out and with the Massdrop $249 deal online I'm really considering picking one up. 

However, I have childlike wrists at ~6.5" and don't know if it it will look goofy or not. I love the curved lugs and have my fingers crossed it wont. 

Does anyone know the lug-to-lug on this watch? Could someone measure for me? <49mm is kind of my limit I've learned, and that's pushing it...


----------



## Nakano

My eyes have them at almost 51- extreme tip to tip. The drilled lug holes are at 50. And they are located at the very bottom of its turned down lugs. For a 46mm case diameter, it wears measureably more comfy than most of my other 46mm cased models, including the same companys 46mm pilot model. If you ran a single layered Zulu type strap thru, its path runs in an almost flat line. This allows for a closer wear around the wrist= more comfort.


----------



## Droponu

deepestbluest said:


> I have been ogling this watch since it came out and with the Massdrop $249 deal online I'm really considering picking one up.
> 
> However, I have childlike wrists at ~6.5" and don't know if it it will look goofy or not. I love the curved lugs and have my fingers crossed it wont.
> 
> Does anyone know the lug-to-lug on this watch? Could someone measure for me? <49mm is kind of my limit I've learned, and that's pushing it...


Where is this Massdrop $249 deal your speaking of?

Thanks.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Droponu said:


> Where is this Massdrop $249 deal your speaking of?
> 
> Thanks.


It's over. It was limited to 80 units and it sold out.


----------



## Nordlander

Interesting watch. I was looking for a rugged and larger field watch and looked at these before. With a current price of $239 for the GPT2 with free shipping on their website, I was too hard to resist.  Hopefully, it will be shipped out soon.

Does anyone know where these are assembled and where there other parts besides the movement come from? I saw a picture of the caseback but didn't show any "Made in ----".


----------



## Hoppyjr

The movement is Miyota, so that's Japan. The rest is surely Made in China at this price point.


----------



## Nordlander

Unless they are manufactured in the US, it appears they are required to show the country of origin on the watch dial or case? Information about the actual Maratac brand / trade mark doesn't show up much in search results.

http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELPRDC5080353

(c) Watch cases shall be marked on the inside or outside of the back to showi) the name of the country of manufacture, and(ii) the name of the manufacturer or purchaser.

The above movements and cases must be conspicuously and indelibly marked by cutting, diesinking,engraving, stamping (including by means of indelible ink), or mold-marking.Movements with opto-electronic display only and cases designed for use therewith, whether 5entered as separate articles or as components of assembled watches or clocks, are excepted fromthese special marking requirements.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Hoppyjr

There is simply no way this isn't MIC. Regardless of branding or stamping, it's clearly an offshore product. Still, it's a great piece for the money.


----------



## Carson

*Ok! It's one number off.*

Can't resist. The sale price make it even better. Mines is on the rubber/ Kevlar strap.


----------



## msm5

*Re: Ok! It's one number off.*

I stumbled upon this thread the other day and when I looked at the countycomm website and saw they were $219, I had to try. My thoughts echo the others in this thread: awesome watch, especially at this price point. I really like the stepped dial and red second hand. My wrist is between 6.75" and 7" and it wears great on the included Zulu. Thanks for turning me on to this fantastic piece!


----------



## mdinana

*Re: Ok! It's one number off.*

I too had to get this at the end of run price. Glad I did - just burly enough , but not as overwhelming as the Pilot model. Don't know if it's the lugs being turned down more, or the bezel, but it wears smaller. Also agree about it being too big for the NATO they sent with it. I tried an orange 22mm Nato, currently it rests on a silicone bracelet, black/22mm, from CC. CountyComm - Maratac


----------



## msm5

*Re: Ok! It's one number off.*

On a coyote brown Zulu, what a fun watch!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## msm5

*Re: Ok! It's one number off.*

GPT-2 back up to $349!


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: Ok! It's one number off.*



msm5 said:


> GPT-2 back up to $349!


Jeez, glad I got my first gen. in mint cond. on Ebay a few years ago for $220.00


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## readyme

*Re: Ok! It's one number off.*

This is just about exactly what I am looking for.
I personally would prefer the large pilot from CC, but I really want a full size second hand.


----------

